# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  The Apple Strudel from Inglorious Basterds

## Angela

It's very similar to the apple strudel my Bavarian descent friend and I used to make, although we pulled enough dough to cover the whole tablecloth, and yes, Babish, smaller rolls so you get more layers of pastry. It should look like this.




She spoiled me for the kind of apple strudel the bakeries sell, which is a mountain of apples encased in a thin, sometimes dense pastry.

I'm adding it to the Christmas "to bake" list, in place of homemade Panettone. I might even add stollen. I know, I know, it's treason, but as I've said before I like German desserts A LOT. :)

----------


## ratchet_fan

I love strudel. Was the dough influenced by Ottomans or is it an independent invention?

----------


## capita

It is my favorite cake. Thanks for this video recipe) Amazing

----------

